# Playing with a cockatiel



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

Hi! I was wondering if I could play with a cockatiel in this: Amazon.com : Petmark 35" High Quality Foldable Playpen Exercise 6 panel Tent for Dog and Cat (Black, XS) domestic shipping in USA only : Pet Supplies (large or xl size)
Anyway, my mom doesn't want a mess if I get a bird, so could I get this to play with it in? 
I am going to put a play gym in it if I can, it is foldable for easy storage and I can put the play gym under the cage on a shelf.
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sure you can. One of our training method's here features the use of a tent or something like your showing to work on taming your bird's in. I think it would work out great...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, I guess that theoretically you could, and it would likely be good for taming, but in my opinion, it really isn't a good way to take the bird out on a permanent, long-term basis.

Having a bird takes responsibilities to him/her like making sure the bird has enough room to spread its wings, which includes letting him/her our every day for a few hours in a bird-proof room. 

Small birds (tiels, budgies, etc.) don't make too much of a mess when they're out. If they do poop, it's easy to clean up. The only time birds would really "make a mess" is when they moult, in which case you'd need to vacuum the room regularly to get rid of dust, dander, and feathers. 

If your mom is concerned, explain to her that you'd be responsible and clean up after him/her and stay true to your word.


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

Thank you! 


> Jonah


 what kinds of tents do they use? I am trying to find one that is taller and not too expensive. 


> StarlingWings


Don't worry, she has a cockatiel when she was my age and is aware of this. I would take it out to play with it in the room often, just this would be a training thing kind of, and an occasional place to play. 
Thanks again, I appreciate all advice


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

This is the thread with the tent training....http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/152809-how-tame-budgie-who-afraid-people.html


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

> Jonah


The videos say invite only...
Thanks for the site though, I read it.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

My bad, I thought the thread had pics of her tent but I must have seen it on the video or another thread. It is just a small pop up tent not much different in size than what you've shown. Plenty of room for flight in there...


----------



## Meow (Nov 19, 2015)

Ok.
Thanks anyway!


----------

